# List your retail ready business



## pepperi27 (Aug 7, 2008)

You can list your retail ready products for other companies seeking to purchase!


http://wholesalesuppliesplus.blogspot.c ... ducts.html


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link! I need to update my wholesale brochure & then i will list my biz! What a great find!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 7, 2008)

Your welcome sweety!


----------



## Lane (Aug 7, 2008)

That's awesome! Thank you!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 8, 2008)

You are very welcome!


----------



## digit (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool beans.....thanks for the link.    Now all I need is the business.    

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 12, 2008)

lmao


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 12, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Cool beans.....thanks for the link.    Now all I need is the business.
> 
> Digit



Yeah get to work on that!!!


----------



## digit (Aug 13, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Yeah get to work on that!!!



I am working it.......I am working it!! But I lost 2 hours sitting here laughing at the vib kitty!     

Digit


----------

